# Tool Height Gauge for Precision Matthews PM 1440TL - Dialing Offset Bore With Dead Center



## BladesIIB (Apr 23, 2021)

Fun little project. I took a design I found from @davidpbest and made a few modifications based on how it fit my lathe.  I made it part 7075 Aluminum and part Annealed 4140, that way the 4140 was not banging into my ways every time.

Really had to think through order of operations to get what I wanted, and I likely could have drilled the offset hole in my Mill but it was fun dialing it in and setting up this offset drilling, tapping and counter boring in the lathe.  Lot of fun steps on this project and great skills to use on future projects.  

My design is attached, I am sure could be easily modified for use on other lathes.


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 23, 2021)

Great video as always Bud.  The sequence of operations is very well thought out.  For a non-adjustable type, this is a terrific design.  You obviously have more confidence getting the gauge height machined dead-on accurate than I do.    _**_ I especially like that it rests on the ways with a softer base. I've always established the correct height referencing off a precision shaft in the spindle adjusted to zero TIR rather than trusting a center in the tailstock. If you're looking to upgrade your knurling tool, I can highly recommend the Eagle Rock *K1-44-21-0750R-E* scissors type with easy-change wheels.


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 23, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Great video as always Bud.  The sequence of operations is very well thought out.  For a non-adjustable type, this is a terrific design.  You obviously have more confidence getting the gauge height machined dead-on accurate than I do.    _**_ I especially like that it rests on the ways with a softer base. I've always established the correct height referencing off a precision shaft in the spindle adjusted to zero TIR rather than trusting a center in the tailstock. If you're looking to upgrade your knurling tool, I can highly recommend the Eagle Rock *K1-44-21-0750R-E* scissors type with easy-change wheels.


Thanks David, I will definitely take a look at that knurling tool.  I can’t guarantee my centerline is perfect with my measurement but will be as good as I was getting the old way. And much easier to use.  Appreciate your design as my starter. I copied a lot of it.


----------

